# Who could play Superman?



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 16, 2005)

With the passing of Chris Reeve aka Superman, who do you think could best play the part of Superman?


----------



## GrownUp (Apr 16, 2005)

Me! I'd be great!



...but if not, someone like the chap who plays Gunn in 'Angel', not that that is a series I like or watch, but having been forced to watch it on occasion, that chap looked like a cool super-hero type.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, sure... Don't tell me, people have trouble telling who you are with your glasses on and the quiff gone??? 

The best Superman is the animated version... That dude ROCKS!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 16, 2005)

A black Superman??  Medication time buddy.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 16, 2005)

What is wrong with a black superman??? Yeah!!! That sounds kewl!!!


----------



## ravenus (Apr 17, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> With the passing of Chris Reeve aka Superman, who do you think could best play the part of Superman?


You know what's wrong about a speculation like this? Well, if they had asked this question in the 70's nobody would have said Reeve because he was a virtual unknown with just one forgotten movie and some TV appearances to his credit. The idea s that the person who plays Superman should be identified as Superman...not as actor X playing Superman. That's the advantage of casting a newcomer, that people have no other image of him. The fact that Reeve perfectly suited the bill of course enormously helped


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 19, 2005)

for once i agree with you ravenus. the best way to go would be to cast an unknown. for me its a huge problem with this sort of movie, casting 'names' who are often unsuitable (cough, michael keaton, cough) just to draw a crowd into the box office, rather than working with the material and trying to cast for the integrity of the character.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 19, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> for once i agree with you ravenus. the best way to go would be to cast an unknown. for me its a huge problem with this sort of movie, casting 'names' who are often unsuitable (cough, michael keaton, cough) just to draw a crowd into the box office, rather than working with the material and trying to cast for the integrity of the character.


 You're referring to the *Batman* movies? I must disagree with you there, princess. I thought he was a fine choice. He had the edge of darkness which suggested the trauma that made the Batman, and I thought his performance was a nice representation of the emotional makeup of the man behind the mask, something that not too many costumed hero films do well at. My one complaint is that the Batman was less explored in the films which gave precedence to the villains...I refer of course to the Tim Burton films, not the gay disco circus that Joel Schumacher made.

It was interesting that they fitted the bat costume with those rubber abs and high-rise boots. IMO, the Batman is physically fit but he's not a bodybuider and the abs like the rest of the costume are meant to cause fear by making him look bigger than he is. Besides I like that Bruce Wayne is sufficiently different looking from the man in the bat-suit, so it's plausible for people to know them both and not make the connection.


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm unknown... I'll do it.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 19, 2005)

Mark Urpen said:
			
		

> I'm unknown... I'll do it.


 
TOO OLD!!! 

Maybe a young Lacey???


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 19, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> TOO OLD!!!
> 
> Maybe a young Lacey???


 
Ouch! You know where to kick a guy, Master. 

Edit:  As for a young Lacey - all those frills wouldn't really go with the part.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 19, 2005)

personaly i was thinking of a slightly older lex?, by the time they end all the squabling he should be about the right age

But michael keaton is a comedian, there is no dark edge to him. at all. he was a horrific batman, although nicholsons joker and devitos penguine (we won't mention phifiers cat womman shudder) were very good. the reason they had such exposure was that there wasn't anything to write home about with the bat man performance!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 19, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> TOO OLD!!!
> 
> Maybe a young Lacey???


 
An overweight Batman?  I am dark enough, but I lack the agility.   

Christian Bale will be the greatest Batman ever.  He looks like a rich boy and has a dark presence.  Basically American Psycho in a Batman costume.  He is also a tremendous actor.  

I could not buy into the idea of having a well known actor playing the part of Superman.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 19, 2005)

so thats another vote for my lex?
(hes now got the bathtowel tied around his shoulders, see, he wants to be superman!)
could be superman, the realy early years


----------



## ravenus (Apr 19, 2005)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> But michael keaton is a comedian, there is no dark edge to him. at all. he was a horrific batman


Hmm we'll have it to leave it as a matter of opinion then, coz I thought he did exude the disturbed and angry persona of the batman. In fact I thought he even did well to sufficiently distinguish Bruce Wayne from the Batman, like a schizophrenic with 2 personas...it works for me 
And Keaton has done bad guy roles...check out *Pacific Heights*...not a great film but he does the psycho bit quite decently.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 20, 2005)

Keaton is a comical actor.


----------



## ravenus (Apr 25, 2005)

*The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

Lot of you may have already seen this before but anyway:

Link to article on the new Superman costume

Bigger pic of Routh in costume

The look is mostly the classic Superman although there are changes:

[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]I think the costume looks more swimmer's outfit-y now. Reducing the logo size, makning it look like a sticker and putting a second one on the belt...the purist in me cringes somewhat. But I feel it will be alright.
I shall not start measuring the movie's worth as yet. A good story and a convincing old-skool hero are what will make Superman.

Routh also makes for a hearteningly old-skool Clark Kent as can be seen from this pic


[/font]


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

A classic looking Superman there, a mixture of George Reeves and Christopher Reeve and a little bit of Tom Welling - but nothing of Dean Cain... 

Been trawling through a lot of the Superman forums, and the consensus of opinion is that Tom Welling should have played Superman... And maybe they are right, but not for a few more years... When he doesn't look like such a schoolboy...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

I always assumed that they would use Tom Welling, but I suppose he is still a little too young.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

Give him a few years to age and bulk up, and THEN he'll be ready!!!

Maybe they'll do a spin-off movie to the show...


----------



## Neon (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

Eh I'm not a fan of that "new" costume at all.  Way too old-school for my tastes.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

finite must be a brain-dead moron!!! SPAM!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

you just seen it? you sleeping to much babe!


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

Hey, gimme a break... I've been offline over much of the weekend...


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*



			
				Neon said:
			
		

> Eh I'm not a fan of that "new" costume at all. Way too old-school for my tastes.


 
I think I would look great in it.  Very disappointed they didn't ask me.


----------



## a|one (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

Another guy named Ihong posted the exact same ad today, looks like were being infiltrated.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: The new Superman - Brandon Routh*

I'm looking into it. HAd to remove th elink you quoted.


----------

